# Klage



## moonie59 (14 April 2012)

Ein Ladenbesitzer hat mich (Kunde) als Spion beschimpft. Kann ich ihn wegen Verleumdung klagen?


----------



## Teleton (14 April 2012)

Spion, so wie 007 oder eher wie eine Nordkoreanerin? Finde ich eher skurril als beleidigend.


----------



## Hippo (14 April 2012)

Ne - vom Mossad ...


----------



## Reducal (14 April 2012)

moonie59 schrieb:


> Ein Ladenbesitzer hat mich (Kunde) als Spion beschimpft. Kann ich ihn wegen Verleumdung klagen?


Ja, bist du kein Spion, beweise es!

Was heißt eigentlich klagen? Willst du Geld von dem Ladenbesitzer oder eine Unterlassungserklärung oder eine öffentliche Richtigstellung oder willst du dass er bestraft wird? Letzteres wäre dann eine Anzeige bei z. B. der Polizei, mit Strafantrag. Allerdings würde das Delikt eher in Richtung "Beleidigung" gehen und von der Staatsanwaltschaft sicher umgehend wieder eingestellt werden, da die Nennung "Spion" wohl kaum dazu geeignet ist, jemanden zu beleidigen.


----------



## moonie59 (14 April 2012)

Geld will ich nicht! Eine Beleidigung ist es allermal. Was gibt es denn da zu beweisen? Er hat das zu beweisen. Als ich ihn fragte wieso er zu dieser behauptung kommt, meinte er dass er mich kurz bevor ich sein laden betreten haben, mich irgendwo anders gesehen zu haben. Wie auch? Ich war nämlich im Büro und in kein textil laden. Er hat mich dann mit Polizei angedroht, und ich forderte ihn heraus. Und was macht der Feigling, er erteilte mir hausverbot und noch mit dem wörtern *verpiss dich* statt d. polizei anzurufen. Ist doch ne frechheit...jung, dumm und keine erfahrung als geschaftsman. Ich habe ihn dann gesagt, wegen so billig ramsch was er in sein laden hat, ist es zeit verschwendung überhaupt was zu spionieren LOL.


----------



## moonie59 (14 April 2012)

Es geht nicht um das wort spion sondern *verpiss dich*! was soll das bitte schön sein Teleton? Redet man denn so mit den Kunden?


----------



## Reducal (14 April 2012)

moonie59 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das wort spion sondern **verpiss dich**!


Guten Ton kann man nicht einfordern. Wie schon geschrieben, könntest du den anderen zwar anzeigen aber du müsstest beweisen können, dass er das auch gesagt hat. Nehmen wir "verpiss dich" wörtlich, so kann ich nicht zwingend eine Beleidigung durch diese zwei Wörter erkennen. Pissen ist eine Art der körperlichen Erleichterung, genau wie ausatmen. Er könnte gemeint haben, dass du wo anders Luft ausschnaufen sollst, erklärte aber, dass du andern Orts urinieren mögest. Im Ergebnis eine ziemlich ähnliche Angelegenheit und umgangssprachlich hat sich nun mal eher pissen statt atmen etabliert, wenn man meint, dass man den anderen nimmer in seiner Nähe haben mag.
Ärgerlich ist das natürlich, kann ich verstehen! Aber wäre es nicht besser, einfach mal was zu ignorieren als sich unnötig aufzublasen? Mir wäre beim raus gehen womöglich eine gegenseitige Beleidigung entwichen und evtl. noch was aus dem Laden runter gefallen (versehentlich, so im vorbei gehen). Danach hätte es mir aber wahnsinnig Leid getan, denn das Drum Watschen in die Fresse betoniert hätte ich mir wirklich ersparen können.


----------



## Teleton (14 April 2012)

> Es geht nicht um das wort spion sondern *verpiss dich*!


Davon hattest Du bisher nichts erzählt. Ich verstehe aber immer noch nicht was genau vorgefallen ist. Für wen glaubt er spionierst Du? Wo will er Dich vorher gesehen haben?


----------



## moonie59 (15 April 2012)

Ja Reducal ich werde die sache ruhen lassen... bringt nix auch wenn's ärgerlich ist. Danke trotzdem!


----------



## moonie59 (15 April 2012)

Hallo Teleton... ja ich habe den vorfall nicht voll geschrieben gehabt! Als ich ihn zu rede stellte wo er mich vorher gesehen haben soll hat er nur was vor sich gemürmelt... war nämlich 3 türe weiter in Zeit Zeichen.
Und seine ware ist kein vergleich LOL...


----------



## Hippo (15 April 2012)

Und was hat das ganze jetzt mit Computerbetrug zu tun?

Ich dreh hier mal den Schlüssel um


----------

